# BitCoin, buying, paying and using help for novices



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

So here around here is a heavy BitCoin user/proponent?

Part of the disconnect the masses have is the abstract nature of Bitcoin.

What's the easiest way to get started with Bitcoin as an end user (not as a miner)?

What sites, tools, etc. do you recommend today?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 30, 2013)

I am. It's very easy to mine. The easiest thing you can do to mine is grab a few dedicated servers and mine on them.

As for not mining, you can exchange PayPal/Payza/WMZ/PM/etc. to Bitcoin, if you do the best place (I'm going to regret this) is on hackforums. It's been given a bad name, however on hackforums people are selling like 2btc for $185, etc. Cheapest place you'll get btc and vise-versa.


----------



## Kruno (Aug 30, 2013)

One of best places you can trade BTCs is https://btc-e.com/

They support PayPal, bank wires and many other payment processors. No credit cards though.


----------



## circus (Aug 30, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> The easiest thing you can do to mine is grab a few dedicated servers and mine on them.


Low end server? ~_~ how many server?


----------



## mitgib (Aug 31, 2013)

circus said:


> Low end server? ~_~ how many server?


Millions, CPU/GPU mining is a great way to lose money


----------

